# Deep Sleep issues without GPS Lock?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Not sure if anyone who currently owns a Nexus 7 is on this forum to answer, but I'll ask since maybe someone can report something.

Does the Nexus 7 have a deep sleep issue? Is a GPS lock required for the device to enter deep sleep?

Reason I ask is b/c the current JB roms for the GNex have this issue. Was curious to know if its a JB issue with regards to Google Now or if its just a glitch due to the port of JB to the Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Not sure if anyone who currently owns a Nexus 7 is on this forum to answer, but I'll ask since maybe someone can report something.
> 
> Does the Nexus 7 have a deep sleep issue? Is a GPS lock required for the device to enter deep sleep?
> 
> ...


Let me throw CPU Spy on and I'll let you know. I really don't think it isn't deep sleeping but I've only had it for 24 hours so it's hard to say. I'm currently running Jelly Belly on my GNex with my Maps app installed as a data app and my phone's been deep sleeping for several builds without having to do the GPS lock first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm willing to bet its a GNex issue due to not having source.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm willing to bet its a GNex issue due to not having source.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


Me too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

CPU Spy says it's been sleeping like a baby.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

